# rc motor help



## ceraf (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a 1/10 scale electric with a dual motor setup: one for front and one for back. After a run today, i found something wrong with the front motor. At first, it wouldn't move at all unless the wheels were manually turned; then it could move on its own. Even then, it was noticably slower than the rear.

It seemed like it needed a start-up to get running. I figured that the gears needed more greasing, so i put some on. After that, it ran but found a gear-clicking noise as if one of the teeth of a gear was broken. I checked, and the gears were fine.

What could possibly be wrong? Any thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## bulitbill (Sep 24, 2002)

Sounds like the motor could have something in it, like a rock or a small peice of metal, dis-assemble and check for foreign material.

It could also just be worn out and in need of a rebuild either way take it apart and check the insides for something foreign.

Bulitbill
[email protected]


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

something maybe stuck inside the motor i.e. motor shim or any screw or e-clip could get sucked in the motor due to the magnets inside the can. Maybe you have a hung up brush as well. Pull back on the brush wire and slowly let the spring pull it back in.


----------

